# What time does PCD end?



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

I am doing PCD after an ED and just trying to figure out if we would be done earlier than 3? I am asking because we have a babysitter watching our daughter and just trying to figure out when we will be home.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

I've done it twice as ED redelivery. As an ED redelivery, you take delivery right after lunch. You will definitely be out of there by 2. My first time I was done closer to 1. Speak to them right before lunch and let them know so you won't have to wait until the end of lunch if you are done with lunch sooner.


----------



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

Great, thanks for your response! We will let them know.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

The only things after lunch for us was the hot laps and the delivery. They will definitely work with you. I believe they want to minimize the redelivery time sometimes anyway for ED participants to try and fit more people in.


----------



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

That would be great if we are able to get out quickly after lunch. I don't want to be sitting in Charlotte/Kannapolis traffic.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Schedule for EDers

1)Breakfast at Marriott
2)Shuttle to PC
3)15 min Driver overview in "classroom"
4)Driving activities in PCD provided Vechicle (Handling Course, ABS Course, DSC Wet Concrete Course)
5)Fast lap in M5 as passenger
6)X5/X3 drive over to Factory for Tour
7)X Offroad Course
8)Lunch
9)You get your car


----------



## S&E (Oct 26, 2014)

You should be on the road before 2 pm. I did the PDC in October and participated in all of the previously mentioned events. I still had time to drop off my guest at the airport and drive 6 hours home to be able to return to work the following day.


----------



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

We were out around 1 today. We had the pleasure of having Donnie Isley as one of our instructors today. It was our 3rd PCD and 3rd time with Donnie  everyone was very nice, the food was excellent, we had a great time and finally got my car back! I Love BMW.


----------



## S&E (Oct 26, 2014)

alp135i said:


> We were out around 1 today. We had the pleasure of having Donnie Isley as one of our instructors today. It was our 3rd PCD and 3rd time with Donnie  everyone was very nice, the food was excellent, we had a great time and finally got my car back! I Love BMW.


Wow...third time! We should all be so lucky.


----------



## docedkin (Apr 21, 2009)

My wife will be my guest for PCD TBD sometime in January. (Our car is on the Oregon Highway, ETA Ga 11/29.) Will they treat her as a separate driver and offer all the same opportunities they provide the main owner/driver?


----------



## S&E (Oct 26, 2014)

They will put both of you in the same vehicle. You will get equal time in the driver's seat unless one of you is not interested. Some people receive delivery before lunch and others after. You will get to do a short autocross in the same model as your delivery vehicle, skid pad, panic stop break session, hot lap with professional driver in an M5, and obstacle course with an X5 or X3. You will also get a tour of the massive X manufacturing facility in Greer,SC. All in all a great experience.

Have fun.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Feb 17, 2008)

alp135i said:


> We were out around 1 today. We had the pleasure of having Donnie Isley as one of our instructors today. It was our 3rd PCD and 3rd time with Donnie  everyone was very nice, the food was excellent, we had a great time and finally got my car back! I Love BMW.


We were there on the same day too! (My wife and I were collecting our Alpine White X1 M Sport in the front lobby.) It was a great experience!


----------



## F15GorDe (Jul 16, 2014)

docedkin said:


> My wife will be my guest for PCD TBD sometime in January. (Our car is on the Oregon Highway, ETA Ga 11/29.) Will they treat her as a separate driver and offer all the same opportunities they provide the main owner/driver?


Ohh yeah. My wife thought I was the only one doing the driving. Surprise! She was doing 360s into the mud, getting lapped on the autocross, not really, but close. Had fun and pushed her out of her comfort zone. If your wife doesn't want to participate, she won't. They don't make anybody drive that doesn't want to.

We were gone a bit after 3, lots of options to go over! :bigpimp:

You'll experience THE best delivery process you've ever had.

Remember, the limited Performance Center goodies are ONLY available when you are at the PC. Mention your BMWCCA# for a discount you DON'T get at the Zentrum.


----------

